# atv plow rates



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey guys first post from a newbie. I am putting a 54" Eagle plow on my 500 Foreman this year to do driveways, sidewalks, and some small lots in the neighborhood. My question is pricing. I was thinking by the push for residential driveways and hourly for commercial jobs but don't have a clue as far as rates. Any ideas would be appreciated. On the west coast we don't get much snow but I figure people hate shovelling it enough the two or three weeks in total that we do get it that this might work.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

mudman;648047 said:


> Hey guys first post from a newbie. I am putting a 54" Eagle plow on my 500 Foreman this year to do driveways, sidewalks, and some small lots in the neighborhood. My question is pricing. I was thinking by the push for residential driveways and hourly for commercial jobs but don't have a clue as far as rates. Any ideas would be appreciated. On the west coast we don't get much snow but I figure people hate shovelling it enough the two or three weeks in total that we do get it that this might work.


We get $40 per hour wet!!ussmileyflag


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

A friend gets 45 each he has 2


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i like to get $50/hr


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

We got a nice sidewalk contract for this year in a neighborhood along the main roads. It takes about 15 minutes and we get about 60/push. It's subbed out to us, and there's almost 1.5 miles of walk. Last year they shoveled it! Yikes..


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm doing seasonal rates of $200 per driveway for the entire season....I works well....Also I have some people that pay the per push rate of $35 which is a good fair price. these drives are quite small 40' to 60'


----------



## TK4 (Dec 12, 2008)

What is a push rate?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

TK4;672872 said:


> What is a push rate?


I thinking it me per snow fall,
so any time he shows up to clear the drive way it's $35,

dosnt' matter if its 2" or 8" its still only $35 for clearing the drive.


----------

